# Who’s going out tomorrow, Saturday



## Eastcoasted (Feb 1, 2017)

I’m Heading out to blue water tomorrow, anyone else?


----------



## panhandlephinsphan (Aug 25, 2008)

I made it out Saturday and it was calm. It rained a lot. Good water quality but temps were a little low- 70-71. Made it to nipple elbow and spur. Managed two wahoo around the elbow bit that was about it.


----------



## seacat (Jan 6, 2009)

panhandlephinsphan said:


> I made it out Saturday and it was calm. It rained a lot. Good water quality but temps were a little low- 70-71. Made it to nipple elbow and spur. Managed two wahoo around the elbow bit that was about it.
> View attachment 1068160
> View attachment 1068161





panhandlephinsphan said:


> I made it out Saturday and it was calm. It rained a lot. Good water quality but temps were a little low- 70-71. Made it to nipple elbow and spur. Managed two wahoo around the elbow bit that was about it.
> View attachment 1068160
> View attachment 1068161





panhandlephinsphan said:


> I made it out Saturday and it was calm. It rained a lot. Good water quality but temps were a little low- 70-71. Made it to nipple elbow and spur. Managed two wahoo around the elbow bit that was about it.
> View attachment 1068160
> View attachment 1068161


Nice catch, were you high speed trolling?


----------

